# Finally



## Robbie101 (Apr 16, 2008)

Well, after about a month or so of fighting with the new bow, I think i finally have it ready enough to go to Augusta. At points, i was going to go, then was not going to go, then back to going...........

Well, I have figured out what the problem was, and how to fix it........Mostly me, snatching and popping the release, but shooting the bow an inch to short does not help to much either........... 

I was shooting with Trey and Butch on Saturday and they both were trying to help me figure out what i was doing....(thanks guys) So, then Saturday night after the shoot Trey Calls me and we chat a bit, and then come to the conclusion that my DL is short. So, Sunday, after work, i came home and changed the DL from 28" to 29". Fired one Arrow, Then Fired Another, The Second went into the first.......2nd Robin hood in 3 weeks, never had one, and now have 2.........

The Moral of this story..........

101 is Back....



Now, for *Reality*.......
   <---------


----------



## Matt Sowell (Apr 16, 2008)

*pics?????*

show us some pics of the robin hood


----------



## Robbie101 (Apr 16, 2008)

It will be a lil bit, i left the phone at the house........


k, phone is on the way, photo in 25 mins.......


----------



## 60Grit (Apr 16, 2008)

Are you saying you did it again???

Or is the one I saw?


----------



## Robbie101 (Apr 16, 2008)

No,  thats 2 within 3 weeks or so.........This time it was the 2nd arrow out of the bow after the adjustment.........

The bow shoots way better then I do.........


----------



## 60Grit (Apr 16, 2008)

Robbie101 said:


> No, thats 2 within 3 weeks or so.........This time it was the 2nd arrow out of the bow after the adjustment.........
> 
> The bow shoots way better then I do.........


----------



## Robbie101 (Apr 16, 2008)

Sorry bout the quality, cam phone.........


----------



## Taylor Co. (Apr 16, 2008)

Cool! I am pleased to hear the news.


----------



## Big John (Apr 16, 2008)

Good to here you got it right.


----------



## Robbie101 (Apr 16, 2008)

Im going today to shoot a course with it. Im no pro, so i dont expect to be shooting any 214's anywhere, but i do feel i should be up around in the high 90's each shoot.....


----------



## fatboy BA (Apr 16, 2008)

you'll be fine buddy, i'm just glad you've given me a head start on the mega.you must have felt bad for me early on.{you'll do fine}You,ve got to go to agusta to see if the high scorers will shoot a even score or be sandbaggin with it being known yardage surely they can shoot even.


----------



## jersey ga boy (Apr 16, 2008)

*re*



fatboy BA said:


> you'll be fine buddy, i'm just glad you've given me a head start on the mega.you must have felt bad for me early on.{you'll do fine}You,ve got to go to agusta to see if the high scorers will shoot a even score or be sandbaggin with it being known yardage surely they can shoot even.


i hear that fatboy if a man can shoot 15 or 20 up on unknown known yardage should be a blowout! holla


----------



## Taylor Co. (Apr 16, 2008)

fatboy BA said:


> you'll be fine buddy, i'm just glad you've given me a head start on the mega.you must have felt bad for me early on.{you'll do fine}You,ve got to go to agusta to see if the high scorers will shoot a even score or be sandbaggin with it being known yardage surely they can shoot even.



Yes, that should be very interesting.


----------



## Hunterrs (Apr 16, 2008)

Good news Robbie.  Glad you got it fixed.  Butch and Trey are pretty good fellows.


----------



## countrytime (Apr 16, 2008)

Be the arrow, shoot strait and it will come.


----------



## badcompany (Apr 16, 2008)

fatboy BA said:


> You,ve got to go to agusta to see if the high scorers will shoot a even score or be sandbaggin with it being known yardage surely they can shoot even.



I detect some questioning of someones ability


----------



## dmedd (Apr 16, 2008)

*re*



jersey ga boy said:


> i hear that fatboy if a man can shoot 15 or 20 up on unknown known yardage should be a blowout! holla



15 or 20 up on unknown! Wow!! Should be 30 or 40 up in Augusta!! Time will tell!!  Tic-toc...Tic-toc!!


----------



## fatboy BA (Apr 16, 2008)

badcompany said:


> I detect some questioning of someones ability



nope not questioning noones ability just like to see it done.that's dang good shooting but if your that good surely you don't need to be shooting pro novice. I know someone that kicked up for one good score.so i'm not questioning just like to see it so i could admire it that's all.waiting on agusta. {i'm gonna be trying to win my way out of my class.


----------



## alligood729 (Apr 16, 2008)

op2:op2:op2:


----------



## dhardegree (Apr 16, 2008)

Robbie... what class you shoot?


----------



## Robbie101 (Apr 17, 2008)

Yesterday I finished 202.... I had a five on one of the last targets because of playing. Yesterday was just a day to see if i could hit my marks and stick around even, and i did, Blake and I got to playing a good bit there at the end.........First time with the new bow...... Had not done that yet with it.....


Im in the Novice Class, Im  way back of some shooters here on this thread, there is some talent out there this year..........Just Glad I even know some of them..........Much less get to shoot with them......


----------



## badcompany (Apr 17, 2008)

Messin with you fatboy. I hear you load and clear about the scores. Big part of the reason I moved on out of the class. This is the only thing I dislike about the Triple Crown. They will not get bumped out of Novice now because of the competition. Every time I see all the entrees in that class it kinda upsets me knowing that all that money is going to a "player". I wish all the money was pooled together for the Triple Crown and split evenly amongst the classes. 
Heck, go to the ASA website and look at the score that won Novice. Unbelievable. How can you call that individual a Novice? Im trying to get more people involved in the 3D game and they come shoot a couple times with me and see this junk and feel they will never compete. Its hard to get them to come back.


Ok im thru................................for now!


----------



## waits (Apr 17, 2008)

badcompany said:


> Messin with you fatboy. I hear you load and clear about the scores. Big part of the reason I moved on out of the class. This is the only thing I dislike about the Triple Crown. They will not get bumped out of Novice now because of the competition. Every time I see all the entrees in that class it kinda upsets me knowing that all that money is going to a "player". I wish all the money was pooled together for the Triple Crown and split evenly amongst the classes.
> Heck, go to the ASA website and look at the score that won Novice. Unbelievable. How can you call that individual a Novice? Im trying to get more people involved in the 3D game and they come shoot a couple times with me and see this junk and feel they will never compete. Its hard to get them to come back.
> 
> 
> Ok im thru................................for now!






You are right on Bad Company. I have been recieving several calls and comments on how it was unfair how I was treated by A.S.A. I would like to put that to bed by saying that A.S.A was completely just on moving me. I was no longer a beginner.That has been proven by my sucess this year. I was also told that thier would be more moves this year. I haven't seen anything yet but surely that is in the works As the Triple Crown goes I would surely think that once A.S.A moves you that you are no longer quailfied to compete in the class you have been in. The rules clearly state that you must compete in the class you are qualified in A.S.A or higher. I completely agree with you on the money issue. A.S.A gives you a limit on winnings in most classes. Triple crown has no limit and some people may have to fill out a 10-99 they are winning so much money. I know of some shooters becoming frustrated with the things that are going on. This is the Mega Triple Crowns first year and I am having a blast. Lets give them some time to work out the first year kinks. Augusta should be intresting.


----------



## Robbie101 (Apr 17, 2008)

Wow..........I didnt mean to get all this started............lol


Im going to gonna just make sure i don't break 90 from now on..........lol









jk jk


----------



## P&Y FINALY (Apr 17, 2008)

Robbie101 said:


> Wow..........I didnt mean to get all this started............lol
> 
> 
> Im going to gonna just make sure i don't break 90 from now on..........lol
> ...



you broke 90 before?


----------



## dmedd (Apr 17, 2008)

*re*

MEGA needs to assign everyone to a stake and that will cut out any questions of someone's ability to shoot or pencil whip.


----------



## badcompany (Apr 17, 2008)

dmedd said:


> MEGA needs to assign everyone to a stake and that will cut out any questions of someone's ability to shoot or pencil whip.



I am definately not questioning the score being for real or pencil whipping. But how can a "novice" continually turn in scores over 210. You aren't novice if your that good.
Heck, a friend of mine got slammed all last year for shooting consistantly around 200. He has sinse moved on and will now dominate that class. He knows who he is.


----------



## dhardegree (Apr 17, 2008)

Warning 

Should we start putting asterics by names in novice class???.... you know, for the record books!


----------



## Matt Sowell (Apr 17, 2008)

dhardegree said:


> Warning
> 
> Should we start putting asterics by names in novice class???.... you know, for the record books!



yep *****Matt Sowell*****    and its PRO NOVLICE
is that good enough?


----------



## dhardegree (Apr 17, 2008)

Matt Sowell said:


> yep *****Matt Sowell*****    and its PRO NOVLICE
> is that good enough?



It's not a 220, but it'll do for now.


----------



## jersey ga boy (Apr 17, 2008)

*dmedd for president*



dmedd said:


> MEGA needs to assign everyone to a stake and that will cut out any questions of someone's ability to shoot or pencil whip.


i hear ya loud &clear i would hate to think that there is pencil pushing going on !#1 its not that important #2they have got to live with it [holla]


----------



## Matt Sowell (Apr 18, 2008)

dhardegree said:


> It's not a 220, but it'll do for now.



the highest ive ever shot is a 206 no where near a 220


----------



## Robbie101 (Apr 20, 2008)

208 Yesterday Fella's........Yes Sir, the ol Money Maker put some more money in the pocket.........

Beware, b.c 101 is now out to take some names.......


----------



## Kool Hand Luke (Apr 20, 2008)

To all you that are crying about the scores in the mega triple crown  were sorry you cant shoot over even all i can say is you should worry about your scores instead of everyone else there is no pencil whipping no need if need be any of you can shoot with us anytime you want to just let me know


----------



## Donzi (Apr 20, 2008)

Robbie congrats on that score.  Did you end up coming in  around 3rd place?  I thought a 200 was good but I guess I need to start hitting more 12s or shoot for a few 14s.  One of these days I will place in the money just got to put in the practice time and work on my yardage.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Apr 20, 2008)

Donzi said:


> Robbie congrats on that score.  Did you end up coming in  around 3rd place?  I thought a 200 was good but I guess I need to start hitting more 12s or shoot for a few 14s.  One of these days I will place in the money just got to put in the practice time and work on my yardage.



There you go! It is all about the practice time, bow-tuning, knowing what your arrow impact is at a certain distance on a certain target..It takes alot of time and effort to make scores like that..I venture to say that if I shot from the "Blues" that I could do it, but hey, who knows these days..I tend to shoot better on the longer ones

This 3-D thang is a recreational fun-time for me and most of the ones that I call "Friend" accept it and just enjoy the friendly competition and commaraderie..That's what I encourage everyone to do. Noone likes to lose, but if I shot to "WIN" every time I would have given out 28-yrs. ago..Glad that I haven't, I have had a blast w/Archery..It is my #1 recreational hobby..Keep it there, and you will Love the sport, and it will enhance your Bowhunting Skills!! And it will be ALL GOOD!!
Your Friend in Archery,
Trey


----------



## waits (Apr 21, 2008)

op2:op2:op2:


----------



## Miss Ginger (Apr 21, 2008)

*Here goes*



waits said:


> This is the Mega Triple Crowns first year and I am having a blast. Lets give them some time to work out the first year kinks. Augusta should be intresting.



Thanks TJ... I hope everyone read that part as well as all of the others......

I guess I might venture to weigh in on this;.....

First, let me say that the MEGA was created for all of you Georgia archers.....to offer an alternative for our local shooters to be able to come out and compete in a tournament without having to drive hundreds of miles... spend hundreds of dollars... and only walk away with a little chip of the money (example.....I think that at least one organization is paying back somewhere around 65%? )

The 5 dollars for the pot was intended to keep things interesting, not to give anyone an income. The shirts and hats were susposed to be the bragging booty.... not the money.

Whether the MEGA survives and becomes something that Georgians are proud and excited to come and play at in the future will depend a great deal on all of you shooters. If you intend to judge it by other organizations and their standards, it will probably have difficulty surviving. At the very least, it won't grow and become strong under negative conditions. Because the MEGA is not intended to compete with major archery organizations... it was created to be an alternative for those of us that are struggling to get to so many of the big national shoots.

We have potential sponsors that frequent these forums, we have potential new participants that frequent these forums as well.... if you insist on judging your fellow shooters in a public forum... things will indeed go the way you are suggesting... they will change. Not for the better I bet.

All of you are welcome to contact me.. Steve, and or Robert... at any time,,,,,give us your suggestions, how do we make the MEGA better for all? 

We wouldn't even begin to suggest that we (MEGA) have all the answers... by our selves... 

However.....I bet we can all (to include you guys that seem so unhappy about not shooting as well as some of the others) come up with a way to beat this problem if we work together to create a MEGA that is for _*all *_shooters...not just for the few that are winning... or not winning... as the case may be...

One last thing... I hope that when it becomes your time to be on top of your game, that you will find that your peers will be happy for you ... and as proud of the hard work that you put forth to get there, as they can possibly be. 
Miss Ginger


----------



## waits (Apr 21, 2008)

Miss Ginger said:


> Thanks TJ... I hope everyone read that part as well as all of the others......
> 
> I guess I might venture to weigh in on this;.....
> 
> ...




First of all I echo that I am having a great time. People are getting frustrated because of the lack of parody in some classes. I hear alot of the complaints because I was the first and only one to get bumped. I was moved after one win at CBG.(not CBG that moved me it was ASA). I moved to the next stake because of the rules written by MEGA. It was amazing how many people have supported me and patted me on the back for moving. I fully understand the complaints of the other shooters. Should one person be able to win 9 out of 12 shoots in novice class? 7 of the nine with scores over 210. The boy is a dang good shooter and the one he shoots with is a good teacher that I have learned many things from. This is very frustrating to the first year shooters that are struggling to shoot even (this should define novice). As of now it seems that MEGA has no rules in place other than the ASA's. Steve,Robert,Ginger put your heads together and lets make this thing bigger and better. I have voiced the concerns that I have been hearing. Hope this is helpful.


----------



## dhardegree (Apr 21, 2008)

I've shot 12pt, Hillsman, and CBA.  All have put on a top notch shoot.  I can't see the MEGA doing anything, but growing larger next year.  I haven't been able to get in the MEGA this year (late start and irregular work schedule), but look forward to the opportunity next year.  Ya'll keep on doing what you're doing, because you're doing a dang good job of it.


----------



## dmedd (Apr 21, 2008)

*re*



waits said:


> First of all I echo that I am having a great time. People are getting frustrated because of the lack of parody in some classes. I hear alot of the complaints because I was the first and only one to get bumped. I was moved after one win at CBG.(not CBG that moved me it was ASA). I moved to the next stake because of the rules written by MEGA. It was amazing how many people have supported me and patted me on the back for moving. I fully understand the complaints of the other shooters. Should one person be able to win 9 out of 12 shoots in novice class? 7 of the nine with scores over 210. The boy is a dang good shooter and the one he shoots with is a good teacher that I have learned many things from. This is very frustrating to the first year shooters that are struggling to shoot even (this should define novice). As of now it seems that MEGA has no rules in place other than the ASA's. Steve,Robert,Ginger put your heads together and lets make this thing bigger and better. I have voiced the concerns that I have been hearing. Hope this is helpful.



Well said brother


----------



## bowtechfan (Apr 21, 2008)

I enjoy shooting in the MEGA. I am doing it for the fun of it. I have never shot higher than a 198 in the novice class and I look forward to the day I can shoot around 210 on a consistant basis but once I reach that catagory I will not be disappointed if asked to move up to a higher class. I think moving up should be done at the end of the year. This IS the first year of the MEGA. Let's face it, there will always be someone at the top of each class to try and beat each week . I appreciate the shooters that turn good scores week after week. It gives us all something to shoot for. Now if next year some of these guys or gals don't move up, I might have a gripe but for now let's enjoy what we have and put on a show in Perry. After all it's about having fun and enjoying the outdoors!!


----------



## 12ptsteve (Apr 22, 2008)

*thanks for your support*

thanks dmed and bowtech and too all that has supported 12 point and the mega. we are all in this together to enjoy the sport we love so much. we are working to correct some of the rising problems and to keep this as fair as possible. this is our first year of the mega and we hope to have many many more and bigger years to come.we are already starting planning for next year to put some new rules in place to make it better and fair for everyone because as mrs ginger said this is for the shooters and the shooters have the potential to make this a huge event and continue growth. we are going to put a board of directors in place so the shooters have a voice as well, not just ginger , robert, lake oconee and i.  we will!!!!!!!!!!!! make this a success with a lot of hard work and dedication, but ultimately it is in the shooters hands. we just all!!!!! have to work together to work out our first year kinks and make this grow statewide.
                                                   thanks steve
                                                          ps 
                 hope to see you all in perry at the championship


----------



## dmedd (Apr 22, 2008)

*re*



12ptsteve said:


> thanks dmed and bowtech and too all that has supported 12 point and the mega. we are all in this together to enjoy the sport we love so much. we are working to correct some of the rising problems and to keep this as fair as possible. this is our first year of the mega and we hope to have many many more and bigger years to come.we are already starting planning for next year to put some new rules in place to make it better and fair for everyone because as mrs ginger said this is for the shooters and the shooters have the potential to make this a huge event and continue growth. we are going to put a board of directors in place so the shooters have a voice as well, not just ginger , robert, lake oconee and i.  we will!!!!!!!!!!!! make this a success with a lot of hard work and dedication, but ultimately it is in the shooters hands. we just all!!!!! have to work together to work out our first year kinks and make this grow statewide.
> thanks steve
> ps
> hope to see you all in perry at the championship



Steve....All of the shooters need to be thankful for folks like you, Mr. Hilsman, and Ms. Ginger for putting together such a good tournament trail. I live in South GA and we have to travel a minimum of 1 1/2 hrs to shoot a tournament anywhere. I plan to shoot the MEGA next year even though I'm 3 hrs away from ya'll. That is if gas isn't $6 a gallon by then. Good luck to you and everyone who is supporting MEGA. I will be at the Championship in Perry...Lord willing.


----------



## Matt Sowell (Apr 22, 2008)

i think that MEGA is a good thing overall but like all things there are a few small kinks that miss Ginger robert and steve will all figure this thing out and mabye the novice shooter that is in the lead could move up after this year or not shoot MEGA next year if he wishes to stay in novice which I think is a bad idea and I believe he will be holding other younger true novice shooters up from feeling like they have accomplished something because 3rd with a 206 feels good but still puts you down


----------



## Robbie101 (Apr 23, 2008)

Wow, you can tell 101 is back for sure when all he does is post a thread about him shooting a little better and it opens a can of worms like this here now.......

Wooo Wheee


----------



## Big John (Apr 23, 2008)

*My 2 Cents*

It will all work out in the end. 1st year there is going to be some bumps, I hope it will keep growing. I love this sport, and everyone I have met has been so good to me as a "Newbe". The MEGA has made me new friends for life. With out them I would have never made 2nd at all. Ms Ginger, Steve,Robert,Lake Oconee, & everone that started this and has made it work My Hats Off To You All. I know about the things that have been said and Ms Ginger, Steve,Robert know about them too. If you  have a problem, talk to them not this forum. The forum is a place to vent but if you don't talk to them one on one thay won't know how you feel and it becomes a he say she say thing and no one wants that. This a great group  LONG LIVE M.E.G.A.  
Just my 2 cents


----------



## Robbie101 (Apr 23, 2008)

Ok, now that just about everyone has commented on this matter. Here i Go.....

This is my First Year in Shooting 3D. So, I know of no other ways of doing anything like the Mega. I think Ginger, Steve and Mr. Hilsman Have done a great Job with it. I don't know that they could have planned anything different. There is always problems that occur with just about everything and its all about how you handle them. The probs we have seen will not be the last, Im sure there will be another sticky situation that pops up that will get handled with care just as this one is. The trick to all problems it trying to be fair to all party's. But sometimes that can not just happen. We all play this game because we love it. We play it b.c we are hooked on it. Lets just play our game fella's and ladies. What ever has already happened is over and done with......Lets move forward, support the mega, have some fun, sling some arrows.

Id like to thank Steve, Ginger and Mr. Hilsman for taking the time out of there busy schedule to help each other put this on for us all. If you have never set a range, picked up a range, cleaned up behind some one and or what not then you have no idea what it takes to do all of this and I have just now started to get a taste of it......

Thanks You all.......


----------

